# Stihl Cutter shirt



## mbman (Jan 15, 2009)

For ten years I have faithfully worn my PPE. Recently I replaced my chaps and helmet. While searching online for the new PPE, I came across a chainsaw protective shirt on the Stihl USA website. When I contacted Stihl Canada, they said the shirt was unavailable in Canada. Here is a link to the shirt - 

http://www.stihlusa.com/apparel/protective-shirt.html 


Stihl Canada was kind enough to point me to Pete of Badiuk Equipment in Fort Frances Ont. (he got the shirt from his brother who owns a Stihl dealership across the border). I just got the shirt in yesterday, and it has six layers of Engtek around the collar, on the shoulders and down the arms to just above the wrists.

When I originally took a chainsaw safety course in 1998, there was never any mention of a protective shirt that could/should be worn. The folks at Stihl Canada had no explanation as to why the shirt was not sold up here.

A few of questions, if you don't mind.

Have any of you in Canada ordered this shirt?

I am wondering if folks in other countries bother wearing this shirt?

Why would a product like this not be mandatory?


----------



## Climbing Fool (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi mbman. Wave to my uncle, he works at your university!

My crew and I all wear our ppe but I have got to say that shirt is, imo, over the top. Good work habits are the best accident prevention you can get. 

Post me some snow pictures mate, my uncle is on sabbatical.


----------



## mrdinks (Jan 15, 2009)

I was at my Stihl dealer this morning and he had those protective shirts hanging there. I never asked the price but they sure looked nice, thinking about going back for a closer look.


----------



## mbman (Jan 15, 2009)

Climbing Fool said:


> Hi mbman. Wave to my uncle, he works at your university!
> 
> My crew and I all wear our ppe but I have got to say that shirt is, imo, over the top. Good work habits are the best accident prevention you can get.
> 
> Post me some snow pictures mate, my uncle is on sabbatical.



I agree with you about good work habits, but I figured I would buy the shirt just in case nothing ever happens.

Here are a few pics I took today. The temp pic shows today's high temp.


----------



## mbman (Jan 15, 2009)

mrdinks said:


> I was at my Stihl dealer this morning and he had those protective shirts hanging there. I never asked the price but they sure looked nice, thinking about going back for a closer look.




I paid $99Cdn plus shipping.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 15, 2009)

I run a Husky shirt kinda like the one you showed. They breathe well and the woodchips slide right off. When I was at my Stihl dealer the other day they had one that had wedge pouches right on it, looked really nice.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mbman, I just checked your weather report. Take solace that it is supposed to be going up to just above freezing this Sunday.

Time to break out the shorts.


----------



## mbman (Jan 16, 2009)

squad143

It's a real shame when -15C feels warm. At +1C we'll roast.


----------



## 046 (Jan 16, 2009)

had my Stihl protective shirt for slightly over a year. it comes in real handy when you've got a lot of dangerous cutting like storm work to do. 

gets really hot wearing that shirt in the summer time


----------



## mbman (Jan 16, 2009)

046

You said you had the shirt for about a year. Did you decide to stop using it?


----------



## Climbing Fool (Jan 17, 2009)

42 Celcius yesterday. Dunno exactly what that is in that weird fahrenheit thing you guys use but 37c = 100f so... it was hot!


----------



## mbman (Jan 17, 2009)

Climbing Fool

You can keep the heat! At least I can dress for cold weather up here.


----------



## 046 (Jan 17, 2009)

no way... still use it all the time. just won't fully suit up unless I've got a large hazardous job to do. it's ideal for storm work, when you are working with partially downed trees. 



mbman said:


> 046
> 
> You said you had the shirt for about a year. Did you decide to stop using it?


----------



## capetrees (Jan 17, 2009)

So I gather its also something one could wear in the cooler and cold seasons as a jacket AND PPE? I'm looking to get some jackets with embroidery and this looks like its the ticket. I'll aslo assume its great for brush work in that it repels snags and rips?


----------



## mbman (Jan 17, 2009)

Capetree

I would not rely on the shirt to protect from the cold. There is open mesh (front and back) on the shirt - I suspect it is to help keep one a bit cooler in the summer. In the winter, I plan on wearing a jacket or coat over top of the shirt (with a t-shirt underneath).

I took another look at the shirt, and it has 2 front pockets. The pockets are deep enough to hold 6 inch wedges.


----------



## 046 (Jan 17, 2009)

nope.. will not repel snags and rips. basically areas that need to be protected are thick. rest of shirt is light. otherwise this shirt would be even more unbearable in the summer. 



capetrees said:


> I'll aslo assume its great for brush work in that it repels snags and rips?


----------

